# My first spathe: Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi People: here is my first spathe, cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown 










Best wishes

Fernando


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Good one

Nice healthy looking plant you have there.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a nice specimen. Do you know if full submerged crypts produce the flower like that?


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

I suppose that aponegotonifolia, usteriana, affinnis and some other crypt can send the spathe outside the water, but I don't know if it's common to see anothers cryptocorynes flowering underwater.

Regards


----------



## jfrank85 (May 18, 2007)

I had a crypt wendtii red throw up a spathe underwater but it never opened and ended up dying. the spathe not the plant.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

It's unfortunate that they don't flower fully submerged.  Makes me sad.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Is this as far as this type of crypt spathe will open?
wilma


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, I suppose, at least for my plant . Now I have another spathe from the same plant, and it has the same opened shape.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

If you can get a few going, you could always try cross-pollination to push out your own breed. I know crypts are a favorite for doing this with, and it's been going on quite a while now.

C. wendtii "ferchu22" anyone?

-Philosophos


----------

